# Reject NAK [worked round]

## richard_ablitt

Hi

The network on my Gentoo installation has suddenly stopped working. Trying to use dhcpcd I get

```
eth0: reject NAK via 192.168.1.254
```

If I set a static IP and gateway I can ping the router but nothing outside the LAN. It's a wired network, and running from a Live CD works.

Can anyone help?Last edited by richard_ablitt on Thu Apr 28, 2011 7:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

 *richard_ablitt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If I set a static IP and gateway I can ping the router but nothing outside the LAN.

 

1/you need to set a static ip

2/set your gateway

3/and set your nameserver.

if 1 is done, network is up

if 2 is done, you can ping any IP (not only the router, but people always knew their own router IP) or some weird router restrictions is there.

if 3 is done, then this time, your dns query will be resolve to an IP and rule #2 is apply = a functional internet connection

and if you don't know any dns server, here's google one you could use for testing

echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## Hu

I think the OP wanted an explanation of that message and assistance getting the system back to a situation where DHCP works.  As I read that message, there is a (rogue?) DHCP server canceling his lease, but the DHCP client ignored it.

----------

## richard_ablitt

A static IP wasn't working before, but it started working once I set the IP to something other than 192.168.1.77 (which it is usually set to by DHCP). Dhcpcd isn't working still, but the network is.

Thanks

Richard

----------

